
America Is Facing a Monkey Shortage - kevmo
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/08/america-facing-monkey-shortage/615799/
======
2data222
I worked at the California National Primate Research Center as a Student
Assistant when I was at UC Davis. CNPRC is about a mile outside of town. Happy
to answer any questions anyone has about the center. They had thousands (if
not tens of thousands) of Rhesus Macaques from China and India there.

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
What kind of lives do these monkeys lead - is it enough for them to be happy,
or miserable, or ok, or what?

~~~
2data222
I worked with monkeys that lived outside in cages. The cages were probably
50'x20'x12' (LxWxH). There were hundreds of monkeys per cage. Veterinary
students would be observing them often. I was told to not disturb them or
interact with them in any way. That's quite impossible. They're keenly aware
of where you, other people, and even where all the squirrels are at all times.
They're mini- or pre-people, if you will. If you think your dog is smart,
these animals are smarter.

I wouldn't say they were abused or neglected but it is a sad twist of fate
that these wild animals end up being cooped up in cages in the Davis heat,
which is close to my personal definition of oppression.

I honestly felt bad for them all the time and I did meaningless work for the
center so I moved on.

------
kevmo
Time for Silver Springs, FL to shine:
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/30/florida-...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/30/florida-
monkeys-herpes-macaques)

------
antipaul
Plenty of code monkeys around. Heck, did they count me?

------
tengbretson
I don't think the problem is that theres a monkey shortage per se, but that 1%
of people own nearly 100% of the monkeys.

~~~
Minor49er
Whether there is a Bonobocrat or Banana Republican involved, this
unfortunately never seems to change.

~~~
liveoneggs
Recessican?

